# Blood work in the UK



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

can an anyone give me any advice on companies they've used in the UK before to get their blood work done. I've looked up a number like wellnessFX but these all just seem to be in the US.

Thanks.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.medichecks.com/index.cfm?s=2&d=21&test=01MC


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sponsor on here called vitruvian (sp?) man


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

This is something I've been researching for a while too and haven't found anything.

Since it's a pain in the ass to get bloodwork done through your gp, people in the UK must be doing cycles without getting bloodwork done most of the time?

Also, the few private places who do bloodwork are so expensive, it costs about as much(or more) than your whole cycle for one blood test.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Rang GP - Can I have blood work? - Sure! - Done. That easy.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Silvaback said:


> Rang GP - Can I have blood work? - Sure! - Done. That easy.


Yea but they dont do blood test for hormones w/o good reason just an ordinary blood test


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

gregstm said:


> Yea but they dont do blood test for hormones w/o good reason just an ordinary blood test


I just said been feeling unwell for a month, lathargic off my food etc and gp said best to have a full set of bloods done, i think a lot of them know the crack now


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

It's the pain in the anoos though of going to the gp first, then being referred and going to wherever they do the blood test.

I'd prefer if it could all be done from home. For cheap. Lol


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

My GP is fine with doing my bloods too. I gave him a list of what I wanted, he asked why. I told him I use steroids and that I wanted to make sure I was looking after myself at the same time etc. Had a lecture off him and he then said he's happy to do then for me in future.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

shadow4509 said:


> My GP is fine with doing my bloods too. I gave him a list of what I wanted, he asked why. I told him I use steroids and that I wanted to make sure I was looking after myself at the same time etc. Had a lecture off him and he then said he's happy to do then for me in future.


Does he draw the blood for you and send it off or do you get referred?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

MFM said:


> Does he draw the blood for you and send it off or do you get referred?


He just books me an appointment to see the phlebotomist at my gp surgery, for a later date if fasting required. Then I call my go surgery 2 days later and the results are in.


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Just go to the quakes and ask for a well man check. All it is, is full bloods.

Had mine last week, ad gotta see the dr as something's not right. Gotta wait a week to find out as they wouldn't discuss it over the phone. Bricking it!!


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Have been feeling chronic fatigue, no errections, brain fog, low mood, body feeling weak n little strength so I called the doctor surgery for a appointment, which was done on the phone. I spoke with the doctor and said can we do a blood test. I went to the hospital for one in May and my testosterone was 8 / nmol, and the minimum reading should be 8.6. A week or so later I received a letter from the surgery, asking me to do another blood test in 4 to 6 weeks time. I went for this 2nd one in June and the reading for testosterone was 5 nmol, so it was quite down.

I've now been told to wait another 4 weeks for a 3rd blood test reading in July, and if the results are the same or my testosterone is down further then he'll see to send me to a endo.

I'd say depending on your area - some hospitals are under more pressure, lesser staff, lesser budgets etc, so your GP doctor may try to palm you off with some delay to avoid you going to the hospital soon, delay it as long as possible.

The last thing I remember few months ago hearing on the news about NHS, hospitals and GP surgery's is they want to push more to community health care, more control at the GP surgery, including spending.

Its not nice, but that's the way things are heading where I am.


----------



## supersonicphil (Apr 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried pharmacy4u? It's £20 for a testosterone test and then 20 quid for a blood test?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

supersonicphil said:


> Has anyone tried pharmacy4u? It's £20 for a testosterone test and then 20 quid for a blood test?


Link? As I can't find it.


----------



## supersonicphil (Apr 30, 2014)

MFM said:


> Link? As I can't find it.


sorry i mean pharmacy2u lol


----------



## OmBal (Apr 17, 2014)

leechild4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can an anyone give me any advice on companies they've used in the UK before to get their blood work done. I've looked up a number like wellnessFX but these all just seem to be in the US.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.vitruvianman.org.uk/


----------



## OmBal (Apr 17, 2014)

leechild4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can an anyone give me any advice on companies they've used in the UK before to get their blood work done. I've looked up a number like wellnessFX but these all just seem to be in the US.
> 
> Thanks.


www.vitruvianman.org.uk/


----------



## REECE_P (Jan 3, 2013)

ollie321 said:


> I just said been feeling unwell for a month, lathargic off my food etc and gp said best to have a full set of bloods done, i think a lot of them know the crack now


my gp only tested for testosterone levels when i gave him all those reasons including no sex drive for a year etc. i asked if other hormones could be tested and he refused lol so i just went with it in the end.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

OmBal said:


> www.vitruvianman.org.uk/


With private blood tests this expensive, I doubt anyone is getting it done unless it's through their gp/nhs.

Do most people just go without it?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

shadow4509 said:


> He just books me an appointment to see the phlebotomist at my gp surgery, for a later date if fasting required. Then I call my go surgery 2 days later and the results are in.


I've just had mine, and they wouldn't tell what's wrong, but I've to go bck in 6wks for retest, how to obtain that info, on what's wrong?!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

sauliuhas said:


> I've just had mine, and they wouldn't tell what's wrong, but I've to go bck in 6wks for retest, how to obtain that info, on what's wrong?!


They have to tell you. It's against the law under the freedom of information act. You are allowed to view anything in your medical record


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

shadow4509 said:


> They have to tell you. It's against the law under the freedom of information act. You are allowed to view anything in your medical record


Nice, thanks mate, i shall be bombarding them with questions tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> I've just had mine, and they wouldn't tell what's wrong, but I've to go bck in 6wks for retest, how to obtain that info, on what's wrong?!


Ask the receptionist for a print out mate. I have a drawer full of mine going back years.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

REECE_P said:


> my gp only tested for testosterone levels when i gave him all those reasons including no sex drive for a year etc. i asked if other hormones could be tested and he refused lol so i just went with it in the end.


In all fairness hes pretty sound, weve talked about lifting a few time, i think he knows hes all but asked me out right if im using i just played dumb, problem is i have been off my food and lathargic and not myself so he's probably thinkin got you this time lol


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Ask the receptionist for a print out mate. I have a drawer full of mine going back years.


I asked when they were taking the blood, if i can get a full print out, ant the answer was - 'we don't do print outs'..

However, I'll try.. Got finals in 15 wks so can't afford to lose 3-4 weeks, if it's nothing major, but healt comes first..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> I asked when they were taking the blood, if i can get a full print out, ant the answer was - 'we don't do print outs'..
> 
> However, I'll try.. Got finals in 15 wks so can't afford to lose 3-4 weeks, if it's nothing major, but healt comes first..


Insist mate. And/or change doctors.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

sauliuhas said:


> I asked when they were taking the blood, if i can get a full print out, ant the answer was - 'we don't do print outs'..
> 
> However, I'll try.. Got finals in 15 wks so can't afford to lose 3-4 weeks, if it's nothing major, but healt comes first..


That seems a bit soon to ask for a print out, straight after the bloods been taken?....When I want a print out of my blood test results I wait 4 to 5 days, after they've been taken at the GP surgery or hospital, then call up my GP surgery reception if they have arrived. When they have, i ask can i come collect a print out copy. Haven't been refused when done it this way.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if you want a print out of your blood test results you will have to at least wait until they are done , at this point your GP surgery cannot legally refuse you (this goes for any of your medical records) , if they do speak to the practice manager and ask for an official request form, you will have to fill this out specifying exactly what you want and there is usually a small admin charge (tbh ive had to take it to this stage before but if it gets there your GP is just being a ****)


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

shadow4509 said:


> My GP is fine with doing my bloods too. I gave him a list of what I wanted, he asked why. I told him I use steroids and that I wanted to make sure I was looking after myself at the same time etc.


My intention is to try this but not mention that I inject, would rather not have that on my medical record.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> My intention is to try this but not mention that I inject, would rather not have that on my medical record.


so you are going to say you use steriods but dont inject :confused1: , you will still have steroid use on your files.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> My intention is to try this but not mention that I inject, would rather not have that on my medical record.


 Then don't be surprised if he fobbs you off too then.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> Then don't be surprised if he fobbs you off too then.


Why, do orals have fewer side effects? No, if anything you can argue you are more in need of blood tests, especially when it comes to liver function.

Yes I'd have steroid use on my record, but no needles means no suspicion that I'm infected with anything. For example, you're not allowed to donate blood if you've ever injected yourself but there's no mention in the rules of oral steroid use.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

https://www.pharmacy2u.co.uk/onlinedoctor/testosterone.html

Found this on google, anyone used it? @supersonicphil


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> Why, do orals have fewer side effects? No, if anything you can argue you are more in need of blood tests, especially when it comes to liver function.
> 
> Yes I'd have steroid use on my record, but no needles means no suspicion that I'm infected with anything. For example, you're not allowed to donate blood if you've ever injected yourself but there's no mention in the rules of oral steroid use.


I've never heard of that and if that's the case does that mean the same goes for those prescribed TRT or anyone else who pins for a medical reason?

That being said, if you want the best treatment be honest.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> Why, do orals have fewer side effects? No, if anything you can argue you are more in need of blood tests, especially when it comes to liver function.
> 
> Yes I'd have steroid use on my record, but no needles means no suspicion that I'm infected with anything. For example, you're not allowed to donate blood if you've ever injected yourself but there's no mention in the rules of oral steroid use.


you are not allowed to donate blood if you dont have a valid precription for an injection , you can donate blood if you are on prescribed TRT.

when you give blood you have to fill in a sheet every time you do so , there are 2 questions on it that are relevant - have you injected anything or had sex with anyone who has and do you use anabolic steroids (it does not say 'do you inject steroids' )

also ,do you think your GP will actually believe you when you say you use steroids but dont inject? , its the same as he knows all your orals that you use wont be pharma grade.

your records will be flagged as steroid user end of , they dont care about how you are taking them.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> I've never heard of that and if that's the case does that mean the same goes for those prescribed TRT or anyone else who pins for a medical reason?
> 
> That being said, if you want the best treatment be honest.


From https://www.scotblood.co.uk (so not directly relevant for you but it is for me):



> You must never give blood if:
> 
> You think you need a test for HIV/AIDS, HTLV or Hepatitis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

aqualung said:


> your records will be flagged as steroid user


Yes. Are there any downsides to this? I know people are reluctant for this to happen, including me, but I'm not sure why.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Shaftie said:


> Yes. Are there any downsides to this? I know people are reluctant for this to happen, including me, but I'm not sure why.


probably the best question ive seen on this subject - as no one seems to ask it.

the downsides are that you will be flagged as a steroid user on record , some people are reluctant for this to happen as some jobs require access to your medical records , you will also get a sermon from the GP (usually)

the upsides (if you dont care about the above) are that you will get the tests you need and your GP should monitor you , remember you GP has a duty of care to help you even if he disagrees with what you are doing , if your hematocrit gets too high hes knows why and will prescribe a therapeutic phlebotomy.

remember that things can go wrong when taking any drug , if the GP knows what you are taking and something goes wrong they will usually have a good idea why , if they dont know what you are taking you are creating a hell of a lot of work for them trying to find out what is going on.

*remember that if your GP decides to give you a sermon on the subject, you can also have your say in the matter and there nothing to stop you pointing out that most bodybuilders dont drink or smoke (this may or may not be relevant to you ) , if it is then theres nothing to stop you giving the GP a sermon on what costs the NHS more money if you want too  )


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, I think people (myself included from August/1st jab) are often averse to letting on to their GP about their AAS use to save it being scape goated for any/every unrelated symptom.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive got an appointment Monday at docs with the intention of blagging a blood test out of them. What are the best symptoms to profess to have in order for him to have no option than requiring a hormonal blood test??


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

private clinic in london charges £160. no questions asked..


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

bsmotorsport said:


> Ive got an appointment Monday at docs with the intention of blagging a blood test out of them. What are the best symptoms to profess to have in order for him to have no option than requiring a hormonal blood test??


Why do you need a hormone panel done?

All people ( doctors included) make assumptions based on appearance, look at your own avi - it wont matter what excuse you try and blag with


----------



## Woodyy (Apr 20, 2012)

No experience with this at all but surely doctors see right through you if you're some 200lbs + dude professing never to have used steroids with all the symptoms of low testosterone.


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

aqualung said:


> Why do you need a hormone panel done?
> 
> All people ( doctors included) make assumptions based on appearance, look at your own avi - it wont matter what excuse you try and blag with


Ive been blasting and cruising for over 2 years now and although I 'think' Im ok I'd like to have a snapshot of where Im at, I use aromasin @12.5mg per week to keep estrogen at bay but I do feel that its either too much or not enough based on the sides I do get. So getting a hormonal panel would be useful to ascertain where estrogen levels are. Also, I use HCG weekly and again it would be useful to see what, if any, impact that is having. The doc can make all the assumptions he wants, I just cant have it on record about using AAS as I do have a career that can take me offshore so need a clean sheet for that. I'll wear baggy clothes lol.


----------



## Shaftie (Apr 5, 2014)

aqualung said:


> All people ( doctors included) make assumptions based on appearance, look at your own avi - it wont matter what excuse you try and blag with


Absolutely, the last time I went to the doctor in agony he said "Well you look alright to me" - his exact words.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

What bloods do you need doing? If its a simple FBC then your GP will do it.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

You can obviously only try and blag the doctor once, either before or after cycle. Some or other time you'll have to pay for the bloods to be done as I'm sure the doc will be suspicious if you complain of low test before cycle, looking all skinny and sh*t and then coming in a few months later all big and burly complaining about the same thing.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

bsmotorsport said:


> Ive been blasting and cruising for over 2 years now and although I 'think' Im ok I'd like to have a snapshot of where Im at, I use aromasin @12.5mg per week to keep estrogen at bay but I do feel that its either too much or not enough based on the sides I do get. So getting a hormonal panel would be useful to ascertain where estrogen levels are. Also, I use HCG weekly and again it would be useful to see what, if any, impact that is having. The doc can make all the assumptions he wants, I just cant have it on record about using AAS as I do have a career that can take me offshore so need a clean sheet for that. I'll wear baggy clothes lol.


with the tests that you require (lh/fsh /e2 etc) the GP will know exactly why you want them, the best way to cover yourself is to pay for a private blood panel (if you are work offshore then im sure you can afford it)

GP's wont test for things without reason , esp the things you want doing.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.physicalfrontiers.co.uk/

Based in London


----------



## EddieUK (Jun 24, 2018)

Does a testosterone blood test require fasting?


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Just while on this topic, there are a few values you can check at home.

I got the Mission 3-in-1 cholesterol meter. You have to buy the test devices separately (the strips you insert into the actual machine thing), you want the all black ones because they measure everything, HDL, LDL, total cholesterol, triglycerides.

It's very useful for anyone on something which f**ks with cholesterol (oral steroids for example).


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

leechild4 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can an anyone give me any advice on companies they've used in the UK before to get their blood work done. I've looked up a number like wellnessFX but these all just seem to be in the US.
> 
> Thanks.


 Where are you at mate?

As far as I know uk has some steroids clinic financed my NHS, therefore totally free anonymous and won't go in your gp's file.

I have one in Edinburgh and there's another in Glasgow I'm pretty sure you'll have more in England.

I get blood tests to check testosterone, estrogens, kidneys, liver, cholesterol, stds, and you can get info's about serms, AI, pct


----------



## EddieUK (Jun 24, 2018)

EddieUK said:


> Does a testosterone blood test require fasting?


 Got a reply on another forum, yes meant to be fasting.

Tomorrow mornings one is on the NHS but I also have a pharmacy2u one in the mail.

Wanted a second opinion on another day,


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

This is a subject that infuriates me...

Changed 3 doctors as none were willing to do more than 1 full blood count (if I was lucky) don't even want hormones checked as I blast and cruise..Just want lipids, liver, kidney, rbc, heamatocrit etc..

My last gp said he wasn't willing to "monitor" me while I use steroids..but my argument is that they are happy to monitor and treat class a drug abusers , alcoholics and obese...where's the fairness??

I've gone private before but not again as I don't see why the fuk I should..I'll be popping to a and e soon with a bogus serious ailment..it's the only way that works for me ...unreal as I only ask for 2 per year max and pay hundreds a month tax and ni which should make me able to benefit in this way by the nhs but no..


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

need2bodybuild said:


> This is a subject that infuriates me...
> 
> Changed 3 doctors as none were willing to do more than 1 full blood count (if I was lucky) don't even want hormones checked as I blast and cruise..Just want lipids, liver, kidney, rbc, heamatocrit etc..
> 
> ...


 Check my response to OP about steroids clinics

Where are you?


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Check my response to OP about steroids clinics
> 
> Where are you?


 Yeh saw that mate and have intended for a while to find out where the nearest one is and potentially travel ...Just haven't got round to it yet. Im Hampshire Basingstoke area.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

need2bodybuild said:


> Yeh saw that mate and have intended for a while to find out where the nearest one is and potentially travel ...Just haven't got round to it yet. Im Hampshire Basingstoke area.


 I'll ask the nurse tomorrow as I'm going for new tests, maybe they have a list of all the NHS steroid clinics in the UK. I'll let you know


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

EdinDeadlift said:


> I'll ask the nurse tomorrow as I'm going for new tests, maybe they have a list of all the NHS steroid clinics in the UK. I'll let you know


 Thanks mate and I'll have a Google now see if anything comes up.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

I went to my GP last year, for an unrelated issue, meanwhile asked for a Testosterone, and Estrogen blood test. I said i was tired a lot, low libido, and piling on the pounds. He wrote me a full blood test, which includes basic Test levels too. He said he didn't think the estrogen test was necessary, in other words, he didn't give it. I wanted full hormonal panel, test,estrogen,dht,prolactin, etc...

I think there must be a strong underlying reason for them to give you that. It must be expensive for the NHS too in comparison for a regular blood test. I have found a NHS PDF link that suggests FULL BLOOD COUNT (which the GP's write out) is only around £10. Full hormonal test, would cost more than 10x that, i believe. I vaguely recall somewhere i read or i heard someone say that hormonal test, including dht,estradiol,etc... costs upward of £100 ( i may quote me on it). I know most people recommend medichecks here. I think that's the main site/company to get private test done.

BTW thanks a lot to the members that have shared good sources on this thread.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

EdinDeadlift said:


> Where are you at mate?
> 
> As far as I know uk has some steroids clinic financed my NHS, therefore totally free anonymous and won't go in your gp's file.
> 
> ...


 I never knew this. That sounds really good. How do find these? I'm from London.


----------



## EdinDeadlift (Mar 17, 2018)

musclebubble said:


> I never knew this. That sounds really good. How do find these? I'm from London.


 I'm sure NHS will open more clinics soon, if you find a needle exchange in London ask the nurses there if they have anything like that


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

medichecks


----------

